# nest boxes/perches



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

do they have to have the doors on them?I am just going to be starting on a loft,had attempted to get started last year but was not able to progress so am starting again.And I see some use a long shelf type arrangement for perch is it better to have that or individual I plan on using the single perches 2" wide maybe 6" long staggered on 1- or 2 of the walls of the loft.And I will have a loft in the loft of my barn which will be approx.12ft.by 15ft.sloping roof line goes with the roof of the barn.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Do you plan on racing, if yes then yes you want doors. This is so you can choose who breeds with who. Breed your winning cock with your fastest female. The door gives you control. But you can build the boxes, get the birds, and add the doors later.

If you are not racing, plan to let the birds mate as they wish, then do what you want.

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

thanks 22"x16 deep and high can it be 12"deep and high


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

At lest 16in 18 to 20 would be better, he can't mount the hen at 12 more is better.
Dave


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

This is an easy set up that works great..


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks very nice looking birds Tim.Haven't decided I want homers and rollers.What is difference between rollers/tumblers


----------



## Jeff Ward (Dec 24, 2008)

These are the nest boxes I've been working on, now I just need a loft!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No you don't. You can put them in my loft!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

You people are so talented with your wood working---you can ship them all to me---I have a loft to put them in---beautiful craftship....c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Bug out you old friend---their mine----lol c.hert


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

c.hert said:


> Bug out you old friend---their mine----lol c.hert


But I spoke first! That should count for something.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I spoke first you just got printed first because you hogged the space---I saw them first and thats the end of the story....They really are nice---did you see also on a thread those painted ones--their beautiful too --man do we have talented people on this pigeon talk---wish I had talent like that... their mine.....c.hert


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

nice work looks like they belong in the den


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

They will be easy to clean


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Jeff - Those nest boxes are sweet bro! I can break them in for you since you don't have a loft yet!


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Some people, everyone knows you build loft, add perches, add birds then build nest boxes. Now you got a bunch of untalented lazy people wanting to break in your new boxes. I cannot believe the nerve of some people. It is best you let me hold on to them until you get your loft built. 

Great Job,
LOL Tony


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Crazy Pete said:


> At lest 16in 18 to 20 would be better, he can't mount the hen at 12 more is better.
> Dave


Mine are 12X12X24 and the boys have no problems getting some.

Tony


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Not at all Big T I claimed them first so they are mine...c.hert


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

how dip are does 12 inch? wood that big is very expensive


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Not really sure who has dibs, I have $$ can you ship to Nebraska?
Dave


----------



## Jeff Ward (Dec 24, 2008)

LOL... lots of funny stuff here. They are 17 inches deep, 16 inches high, and 32 wide per compartment, 5 foot 4 inches wide and high in total. It cost me about $135 Canadian (3/4 inch ply, pine, dowels, hinges) the stain was a left over, not including the wine for the corks of course!!! Pine is expensive here in Nova Scotia, even though it grows everywhere.... Sorry, can't ship to the US!!! 

Thanks for all the wonderful comments, I'm sure I'll be looking for advice when I start the loft. It's starting to warm up here so hopefully I'll get going in the next few weeks.

Cheers All...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you will love using those for your birds.... they are perfect. alot of the hard part is done, now the loft! If you do such good work with nest boxes I can imagine your loft is going to be sweet.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes! I can hardly wait to see the loft......................................No pressure there.


----------



## perrym1962 (Oct 10, 2009)

If I had ones that nice I would hate to get them dirty!!!LOL..


----------

